# Is this feasible?



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

Say you want to make a decorative stand for a statue. You want it to be about 3 inches high, 5 inches diameter. All you have is a cherry 1" board.

Is there any reason why you cannot glue three layers of the board on top of one another and then turn them as a single piece?

If the question sounds simple, consider that I have seen a wood lathe in a shop once...


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

This is a very common practice among wood turners called segmented turning. Give it a try, I think you will like the results.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I do it all the time. I will glue with Titebond II, clamp with woods such as ash and walnut, walnut and cherry, cherry, walnut, etc. I turn lidded boxes, ornaments, birdhouses, legs, etc.


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

Outstanding! Thanks.



> I will glue with Titebond II,


Why Titebond II and not, say, III? Is it to do with turning? I am about to re-stock on my glue and was going to go with Titebond III on account of the lower temperatures we are about to have.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

The III will work just as well for your intended purpose.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I just use II. Titebond III as Bob said will work fine.


----------



## ohiopipemaker (Nov 27, 2009)

I have a freind that turned me on to titebond II. He's been doing woodwork all his life. I've hade no troubles useing it when I turn my glued stock.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just one more way and not have any end grain showing so to speak.. 

Multi-Sided Glue Joint Router Bits

MLCS Euro door, door lip, finger pull, drawer lock bits, glue joint router bits


==============


----------

